# Mixed bag of fun from downtown cincy 9/30/2009



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Had a blast yesterday evening from the shore fishing shallow slack water. Probably 18+ bites in a couple hours (but landed only 7 or 8). Best part was the variety; with a white jig I had a little bass and sauger throw the hook and caught a big skipjack (with no pride I will say that a big skipjack's aerial combat makes them fun to reel in). Landed all 3 cat species - the biggest being a +/- 8lb. blue, a little hybrid striper, and missed the hookset on a gar (darn). The night before I caught a big drum to comlete the trash fish tour!

I have been hooking into more and more sauger in the last two weeks and am definitely looking forward to the fall................


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Do you find the sauger fishing to be good in Cincinnati? I've only fished for them up by the dam. Do they stack up in the fall?


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Decent but the dams are much better. The last half hour before dark they usually come up to feed on shallow gravel bars. The good news is they really aren't picky when they're around. Whatever you're throwing keep the bait in the water all the way to the very shoreline - sometimes they chase just out of curiosity and will bite right at the last second.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks! I fish the river out of a boat and have a real big gravel bar on the west side of town but haven't found any more this summer. I'll have to spend a bit more time looking for more of them.


----------



## The Real Riverking (Jul 4, 2007)

I cant believe you just called catfish trash fish


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

The Real Riverking said:


> I cant believe you just called catfish trash fish


I can't believe it either...one of the greatest sport fish out there.


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

By trash fish I was mostly referring to drum/gar/skipjack, etc. I'll reel in anything that is willing to bite!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, as far as trash fish, Ill agree with the drum....but the gar are quite a sporting fish( powerful fight, long runs, jumps, takes lures, etc) and I really enjoy the skippies when i can get into them, nothing slams a bait harder, jumps higher or has the ability to throw a hook faster then a "freshwater tarpon". You do realize all us catfish guys are just giving you a hard time, right??

Salmonid


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

you mean to tell me that i've spent thousands of dollars to catch a trash fish


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

fishmonster13 said:


> you mean to tell me that i've spent thousands of dollars to catch a trash fish


Apparently haha....I am in the same boat with ya.


I would agree that Drum are garbage....lol Skipjack are a blast to catch ecspecially when they are running thick and gar actually do put up a hell of a fight and man do they slam a live shad!!

We are just giving you crap....haha everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I respect that.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Why are drum "garbage?" 

They readily take flies and lures, including big shad imitations. They grow quite large, and at such size, they slam baits, take out line on various runs, and overall don't give up easily. 

I'm just curious as to your guys' thoughts. I see that many are agreeing on this point but not stating why.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I would say Drum don't get near the credit they deserve - on 50% of my fishing trips, whether smallmouth fishing at Erie or in the LMR, or catfishing in the OR, the biggest fish brought to the boat is a Drum. Sure, the little ones aren't very sporting, but once they get 21" +, they aquit themselves well (could say they exact same thing about walleye, BTW). Also, a big Drum has rescued me from many a skunk.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Intracoastal said:


> Why are drum "garbage?"
> 
> They readily take flies and lures, including big shad imitations. They grow quite large, and at such size, they slam baits, take out line on various runs, and overall don't give up easily.
> 
> I'm just curious as to your guys' thoughts. I see that many are agreeing on this point but not stating why.


I have never caught a drum that puts up a good fight. I catch them fairly often on the OR and they absolutley slam the bait there is not doubt about that. I pick up the rod pump a few times on it and then it goes slack and I always think I have lost the fish and then it just feels a little heavy on the line and there it is. These are 10 and 15 pound drum I am talking about too. Granted this is with a heavy 8 ft rod with 30 pound line. However even when I catch them on the LMR or at deer creek or caesar creek on 8 lb line they hit really hard and then never fight. Thats just no fun to me....


----------

